Ask HN: What timesaving Git aliases do you use? - glenscott1
======
Chazprime
One that I find myself using probably more than I should is __undo __:

    
    
      # undo the last commit
      undo = reset --soft HEAD^
      redo = reset 'HEAD@{1}'
    

Another is a quick update method for repos that I'm not contributing to, but
might be dirty:

    
    
      up = !git fetch && git rebase --autostash FETCH_HEAD
    
    

And for those times I forget those aliases I don't use as often:

    
    
      # list aliases 
      la = "!git config -l | grep alias | cut -c 7-"

~~~
NikkiA
> And for those times I forget those aliases I don't use as often:

`git --list-cmds=alias` is a builtin to do this, although the list-cmds option
is listed as potentially likely to change.

------
gosub

        lol = log --decorate --pretty=oneline --abbrev-commit
        auto = !git add --all && git commit -m \"AUTOCOMMIT $(date)\"
        todo = grep TODO

~~~
neilsimp1
I think my big win for today is learning that `git grep` is a thing. Thank you
for that.

------
mtmail

        pu = !"git fetch origin -v; git fetch upstream -v; git merge upstream/master"

